# Home made kinetic splitter



## Joesell (Oct 4, 2012)

Has anyone made a kinetic wood splitter? It seems like they would be easier to build then a hydraulic one, but I could be wrong. 

I have a 22 ton speedco. It works pretty good, bit it's so slow. I used 22 cords last year and it wasn't even that cold. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 4, 2012)

This has been discussed. One issue is obtaining properly balanced flywheels (uniform density steel) to reduce vibrations and keep things safe.


----------



## Joesell (Oct 4, 2012)

Couldn't you just get a couple used flywheels from a car or truck? I think I read in a speedpro post that the flywheels they used were 70 pounds. Seems easy enough.


----------



## starterlogg (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG you use a 4x4x 176 foot log stack of wood a year , Brother you need a processor, 22 cord


----------



## blades (Oct 4, 2012)

There have been some discussions on home built units of this type.
Running a search should bring them up for you.
In addition to the flywheels a rack and pinion is going to be needed. The engagement system drops the pinion into the rack, spring return, so it is the speed and mass of the wedge that does the splitting,knarly stuff requires several cycles.


----------



## blades (Oct 4, 2012)

Are you running an owb here close to town to be using that much cordage or multiple stoves ?


----------



## Mac88 (Oct 4, 2012)

North1 is building one here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/111335.htm


----------



## Joesell (Oct 4, 2012)

I live in a 180 year old farm house. The 1st month we were owned it, we didn't even stay here so we kept the heat turned down to 50. We still ran through $1000 worth of propane. I picked up a used CB 6048 and haven't paid a dime since. But yeah, we use up some wood. I'm not exaggerating at all. I have a scratch board on the fridge from last year showing 44 marks. That's 44 homeade racks, each holding a 1/2 cord, equals 22 full cords. Yeah, I need a processor, along with some windows, doors, and better insulation. I'll be getting all that as soon as I win the jackpot. Until then, I split wood.

I'll do a better search. I have a small hobby/fab shop, so I just need some direction. I've never seen one in person.

Thanks, guys


----------



## CUCV (Oct 4, 2012)

Save yourself a bunch of head aches and buy the rack and pinion from Supersplit around $250 and $125. The DR website and youtube videos show enough to build the rest.


----------



## Joesell (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been doing a lot more reading, and digging. I'm almost ready to start ordering parts, and get this thing under way. My biggest problem is that I've never seen one in person. I can find plenty of pictures of a 
complete unit, but I really need some close ups of the rack and pinion, and more importantly, the trigger system to engage them, along with the springs and bearings. 

I'd really appreciate some pic's, or anything to help me along. I don't want to take anything away from the people at SS, or DR. I know they make a great product. I just can't afford one, and I think I can make one for a whole lot less.


----------



## blades (Oct 11, 2012)

I think We have a tractor supply out Mukwonago way. Might see if they have the DR unit.


----------



## Joesell (Oct 11, 2012)

There's a tsc in Mukwanago, and Burlington. I didn't know they carried the DR units. I'll have to call and find out. 

You must live in the area? Are you thinking about buying or building a splitter?


----------



## blades (Oct 11, 2012)

yes, my shop is in the extreme NW corner, my home is a westward hop, skip, and jump from the Zoo interchange. It is a real pain in the evening going home due to traffic.
I have a Hf splitter 30T, I rebuilt it 1.5 years ago, correcting various deficiencies in its design, Horz. only now. In the 10 years past I only used the vertical twice although it did make more compact for storage.
The SS is intriguing, but speed is really not an issue for me.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 11, 2012)

Joesell said:


> I've been doing a lot more reading, and digging. I'm almost ready to start ordering parts, and get this thing under way. My biggest problem is that I've never seen one in person. I can find plenty of pictures of a
> complete unit, but I really need some close ups of the rack and pinion, and more importantly, the trigger system to engage them, along with the springs and bearings.
> 
> I'd really appreciate some pic's, or anything to help me along. I don't want to take anything away from the people at SS, or DR. I know they make a great product. I just can't afford one, and I think I can make one for a whole lot less.



Go to Utube, look up DR raid fire splitter-under the hood. Has a good view of the trigger mechanism.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 11, 2012)

Plastic wrap your house for the winter. 6mm poly minimum. Tape your seams with house wrap tape. Should cut your losses substantially.

Then put some more insulation in the attic while you're at it, after laying out more plastic up there.

You'd be surprised how effective putting an air barrier in can be. I used 6mm plastic in lieu of doors between my shop and attached garage for 2 years because it was so effective I didn't take the time to build my doors until after the second winter, and I heat my shop all winter but not my garage.


----------

